# My passion, hope and dream...



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

Briefly: I am a 17 year old senior in high school, I have been playing music all my life and recently I was accepted to my dream school, the Berklee College of Music. With an amazing reputation and prestige comes a hefty cost to attend. My ability to do so hinges on federal aid, money from the school, scholarships and other sources. There is a website my mother showed me called The Point where people create campaigns to raise money, and the cool thing about it is that you don't get the money (which also means no one loses money) until you reach "the tipping point" which is when you reach your goal amount. In my campaign page I have a fairly detailed history of my musical career, awards etc. So at the very least you can read a little about me and what makes me tick :tiphat: Thanks a lot! And be sure to send this to anyone you know who may wish to help, I know it's a difficult time for a lot of us, and as cliché as it sounds, each person counts and anything helps.

http://www.thepoint.com/campaigns/campaign-0-1967


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice vids! :tiphat:

You play incredibly well especially for someone with little to no classical instruction. I hope you meet your goal. Either way I have no doubt you'll find a way to do big things with your music. I am currently saving to go to school full time this fall too.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Well congratulations! 

You're going to have a great time in college.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck to you, man! I'm an aspiring musician myself, but I still have to wait for my top school's audition result.

I've heard of Berklee before, but where is it exactly?


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

It's in Boston, Mass. what schools did you audition for?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

the_emptier said:


> It's in Boston, Mass. what schools did you audition for?


I've heard that there were a lot of good conservatories there in Boston, I looked into some, but I didn't apply.

I applied for 5 place, but 2 turned me down after the pre-screening process, so I ended up auditioning for only 3: 2 state schools, and the Carnegie Mellon School of Music. I find out whether I got into CMU or not end of next week maybe.


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah the Boston Conservatory and New England Conservatory are the two good ones over there. good luck with carnegie, that's a big one!


----------

